# Any good Flat key, gaming keyboards?



## IdealIdeas

I am very very very used to the flat keyboards, so used to it in fact, I cant use the old tall key keyboards anymore, it just doesnt feel right.
Anyone know of a good gaming keyboard that uses flat keys vs those tall key keyboards?

I was looking at this but Im not sure if its good nor if anyone has any better suggestions:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239023

I dont want to spend any more than $60-$70 for a keyboard.


----------



## PCunicorn

The steelseries looks nice, but a mech keyboard could be purchased for that price. Are you only trying cheap old tall keyboards? 'Cause nicer ones are usually much better then flat keyboards.


----------



## IdealIdeas

PCunicorn said:


> The steelseries looks nice, but a mech keyboard could be purchased for that price. Are you only trying cheap old tall keyboards? 'Cause nicer ones are usually much better then flat keyboards.



My friend has a one of those mechanical keyboard ones for gaming. I forget the brand and the model, but it was around $60-$70 for it. I tried it a little and didnt like the keys at all.

I like the feel of flat keys way more, there is less of a gap between the keys, and the buttons dont feel like they have to be pushed as far down.


----------



## aimmach

You should still check out mechanical keyboards. They come in many different types, ranging from cherry blue, cherry red, cherry brown and more. I think the cherry mx browns are the best for your type. The reason for you to go for the mechanical keyboards is that they last a lot longer (50 million keystrokes) and are capable of handling rough gaming abuse. Try out the Logitech G710+, its a little expensive but is a great keyboard and suits your needs perfectly.

Logitech G710+ Review

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUI-htHPUpM


----------

